# Qctp For Logan 200



## bama7 (Apr 30, 2015)

What would be a good inexpensive ($120?) QCTP to use on the Logan?  There are several on ebay and such, but I would rather ask for opinions from people who actually use the them.  Thanks, Bill


----------



## Redlineman (Apr 30, 2015)

Search;

Common topic. Phase II or similar work OK, and I would not be surprised that all the Chinee stuff is the same. They are a pretty simple item. With the exception that the tool holder height adjusting screws/nuts suck, they do the job pretty well.


----------



## clivel (Apr 30, 2015)

The AXA toolpost seems to be the right size for the Logan 200. There are two different types of these toolposts, the wedge type and the slightly cheaper piston type - the actual toolholders are interchangeable. From what I have read, the wedge type is considered by many people to be preferable, it supposedly has better holding power and interchangeability.

I agree with Redlineman that most of theses Chinese clone toolposts are probably pretty much the same, I very much doubt that even the Phase II branded clone offers enough improvement to warrant the inflated price. If you do want better quality though, you will need to fork out for US made, either Aloris or Dorian. They are expensive, but from what I have read worth it, if you can afford to pay the premium price. 

About 6 months ago I bought an AXA wedge toolpost set from  CDCO Machinery for $119. After factoring in shipping to here in Canada this offered a much better deal than what I could find on eBay at the time. So far I have been very happy with it.
Clive


----------



## wa5cab (May 2, 2015)

I don't know of any significant externally visible design feature differences between any of the Chinese made wedge type QCTP's.  But there is one fairly obvious difference between different brand piston types.  And that is the size of the contact end of the piston.  Most of the Chinese made ones have a circular piston head between 5/8" and 3/4" in diameter.  This is much smaller than the available contact area on any AXA or 100 Series tool holder.  By contrast, the piston head on my Yuasa TP is rectangular with about 2-1/2 times the contact surface area.  I've seen one Chinese made one that is similar (Shars, I think).  From the good experience that I have had with the Yuasa over the past 35 years, I would be inclined to consider it as good as the Chinese made wedge types.


----------



## rickw55 (May 2, 2015)

I have the Phase II  AXA wedge type tool post on my Logan 200. It works well, and is an improvement over the original rocker tool post. I still have the rocker tool post, though, and use it occasionally.
I bought the Phase II from Enco when they had 25% off and free shipping. I bought additional tool holders from All Industrial Tool Supply on eBay.
Rick W


----------



## wa5cab (May 3, 2015)

As far as I can tell, the Phase II has always had a pretty good reputation


----------



## bama7 (May 3, 2015)

I think I have enough info to make a decision now.  Unfortunately, or fortunately, which ever way you look at it, I need to concentrate on getting this house ready to sell and get the other one ready to move into.  We are almost there in both tasks.  When we get this one sold I should be able to get a QCTP equal to my expertise.  A pair of vise grips holding a butter knife ought to work just fine for me!  Thanks guys!


----------

